# If you DID NOT get into NYU...



## Dumb Liberal (Dec 14, 2006)

Post here


----------



## Alex"blakc007" (Dec 15, 2006)

why would anyone who didn'd get accepted want to share ???

p.s. I am not posting because i didn't get accepted


----------



## Director Drew (Dec 16, 2006)

I'd say this is a pretty offensive and immature thread. I didn't apply to NYU but I can imagine what it will be like if I don't get into the schools I'm applying for and for someone in that situation to see this thread could be very disheartening.


----------



## DrMagnificent (Dec 16, 2006)

If I don't get in I'll post here, though I'm applying regular admission so it wont be for a while. I'm not going to care that much if I don't get in because there's a good chance I wont go anyway due to the cost and that NYU is really stingy with their financial aid or so I've heard.


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Dec 16, 2006)

Ya'll are pretty ehh for not understanding this post.

This was made by this dude who also made the post "If you got in".

Obviously he's looking for comparisons to better understand what Tisch is looking for. Lay off, reading people write about how they think other people are being stupid is aggravating.

If I don't get in regular decision, I'll post here. But that won't be till spring.

Tyler


----------



## DaveD (Dec 18, 2006)

I'll be posting here <STRIKE>when</STRIKE> if I don't get into the grad program.  No early decision for that.


----------



## Director Drew (Dec 18, 2006)

I may have overreacted but when I see the post and the grin emoticon, it seems to be pretty taunting. And I don't know about you, but with my passion, if I was rejected to the film school I was dreaming of, I would be quite crushed.


----------



## inasymphonyxmood (Dec 19, 2006)

I just got my rejection letter today.

SAT: Math- 710
     Reading- 580
     Writing- 650

GPA: Unweighted- 90
     Weighted- 91

School doesn't rank, but it's a really competitive school, the median GPA is 87.

EC's- Founder and captain of varsity diving team, New York Film Academy, Travel exchange programs, international club, and a few more.

Job- I had a pretty impressive job as a promotional and instructional video writer/director/editor for a pharmaceutical laser company.

I thought I had a good portfolio, but it wasn't 1 long movie, it was a combination of 4 shorts I put together.

I thought my essay was amazing, and everyone who read it thought so too.

The only thing I could see that would bring me down is my SAT, and my not so "amazing" GPA.

Good luck to anybody who's applying regular decision to NYU.


----------



## ajadler (Dec 19, 2006)

can someone explain the 100-point scale gpa to me? ours is on a 4 point scale, with ap's being worth 5 for an A... i think that's pretty standard


----------



## None (Dec 19, 2006)

For the 100-point scale...a 91 is a 4.55 on a 5-point scale, which would be a 3.64 on a 4-point scale (simple math: divide 91 by 20 for a 5-point scale, or 25 for a 4-point scale).

I was also rejected from NYU, though I'm not that bummed out about it.

GPA: weighted 4.0, unweighted 3.45 (probably brought me down)
SAT: 2070 (I don't remember the breakdown)
Not so strong EC's (mainly did theater stuff, nothing outstanding), strong rec's and essays (I absolutely loved my "dramatize an actual event" essay). The portfolio probably brought me down the most.

However, I did get in to Emerson's Writing for Film and TV program, and I'm absolutely ecstatic about it.


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, um. Your GPA and SAT aren't up to par for NYU. That's probably why, granted your essays and EC's were as good as you thought they were.

Tyler


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Dec 21, 2006)

just a question-- how does everyone know what their Rec letters were like? I mean i picked a few people that know and like me, but that doesn't mean they were great letters. Did you guys get to read them? I wish i could read mine.


----------



## Doen En (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah well, it's NYU after all. I figure they'd still look at your grades regardless of what school you're applying to... the only difference is that the people going to film school are more likely to have lower grades than those going to, say, the dept of engineering...

inasymphonyxmood, my resume probably didn't look as great as yours (I was pretty active in school, but not so much out of school) and yeah I was afraid my academic record would pull me down, because even though I did pretty well on the SATs, I didn't do too well in school... but I got in anyway. Beats me how I did it. *shrugs*  Oh, and I never got anyone to review my essays before I applied.


----------

